# Adding more clear coat?



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Could further layers of clear coat be added to already cured coats? Like just flatten it back and spray more coats or use a scuffing paste to key it.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I would also be interested to know!

In some areas of my car, it appears that the paint thickness is very low and polishing too much will result in strike-through!


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

yes you can along as its keyed,either grey scotch brite or 1000-2000 abralon but if its dented or stone chips these will still be there


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

its just like blending a door etc but 2 coats is enough as you could get a clear change on silvers where it will look a little darker,imagine a plain piece of white paper and put a sheet of clear glass over it,then add another piece of glass then another etc Eventually the piece of white paper will look darker


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Could the stone chips be filled painted then clear coated? Basically how hard would it be simply to spray over the car? 

Just sand the whole car, spray an isolating layer like epoxy mastic then re paint?


----------



## steve o (Apr 17, 2009)

As toddy23 states. Its fine to spray over lacquer, the largest problem you will have is that the colour will change. Even if you're not applying colour and only applying lacquer, the newly painted area will be darker than the original paint. Its unavoidable.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I've wanted to know about this as I would like more coats on my Diamond cut alloys to add more protection. May look into this at a later date but thanks for confirming it can be done.


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

steve o said:


> As toddy23 states. Its fine to spray over lacquer, the largest problem you will have is that the colour will change. Even if you're not applying colour and only applying lacquer, the newly painted area will be darker than the original paint. Its unavoidable.


Yeah would be doing the whole car anyway. So may just go for re paint as well.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Just a thought, how about Optimum Opti-Coat, it bonds with the paint to form a new layer which can be (mildly) polished, clayed etc


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

if your going to the hastle of reclearing a car ... you might aswall dust it all in paint and re-clear with 3 coats then you can flatten polish to glass 


tommy


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah I intend to re paint it too as it's currently not quite the right colour and would like it to be the correct colour. Should primer be put down first or just key the surface?


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

if the car is mint with no dents,chips,scratches etc then just a strip down and repaint but if its damaged etc it will need these bits primed etc then painted


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

A couple of areas that could probably do with being stripped back further so I'll do that. Im just wanting to get as nice a finish as possible. The car will be getting flatted back after painting and then polished. After that I'll be giving it a full detail.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

You can apply more clear coats, but it depends what clear your using is it MS or HS laquer?.


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

To be honest I don't know exactly what was used before but it marks too easy for my liking. Hense wanting to re do it. Will be re-painting the car now anyway though.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

dave where are you in edinburgh mate ?


----------

